# Struts2 - IDE einrichten



## mgj79 (10. Apr 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

ich wollte vor kurzem in die Struts2 Welt eintauchen und hab mich gefragt was Ihr so für Entwicklungs-Tools verwendet bzw. wie man diese auch richtig einrichtet. (Abgesehen mal von den web.xml / Sturts.xml Konfigurationsdateien, nur Plugins.. )

Infrastruktur:
MySQL -DB 5.1.,32
Tomcat 5.5.. als Container
Java ( ^^ ) 
Struts2-Framework ( 2.1.16 )
Eclipse Ganymede (3.4.?? )

mit Ant, Maven oder sonstigen Zeugs hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet.

Wenn Ihr Eclipse verwendet, welches Plugin ect...

Wäre sehr dankbar für ne Antwort.

P.S.: Mein Skill in Struts2 - > Anfänger ( Prinzip verstanden, nur jedoch noch nicht angewendet (somit wahrscheinlich noch nicht verstanden.. ))

Warum frag ich das:
Naja bei den ersten Versuchen mit Eclipse war anscheinend nicht wirklich alles richtig konfiguriert.


----------



## ps (13. Apr 2009)

Mit Maven macht man sich vieles einfacher. Es gibt hier auch Struts2 Archetypes welche man als Ausgangspunkt für seine eigenen Anwendungen verwenden kann.

Die Abhängigkeiten manuell aufzulösen und die JARs seinem Projekt hinzuzufügen kann mitunter etwas kompliziert werden, vor allem wenn man gerade anfängt. Willst du es trotzdem versuchen dann ist zu beachten _so wenig wie möglich_ jar's einzubinden. Diese haben mitunter neue Abhängigkeiten.
So funktioniert das Tiles Plugin zB. nur wenn auch Tiles 2 im Classpath ist. Sitemesh erfordert das sitemesh jar, und so weiter. Diese zusätzlichen Abhängigkeiten sind _nicht_ im Struts2 Release enthalten. Also am besten Plugins die man sowieso nicht braucht auch nicht in den Classpath schieben.

Persönlich habe ich beim entwickeln von Struts2-Anwendungen sehr gute Erfahrungen mit NetBeans gemacht. Aber auch IntelliJ IDEA oder Eclipse sollten einen guten Job machen.


----------



## mgj79 (16. Apr 2009)

Vielen Dank, ist ja schonmal nen Anfang.


----------



## mgj79 (19. Apr 2009)

So nun paar Tage vergangen und ich wurde fündig:

Introduction to the Struts Web Framework - NetBeans IDE 6.x Tutorial

--> is mal nen recht gutes Tutorial mit dem man eigentlich gleich starten kann. Lediglich schauen ob man die neuesten Versionen hat. Ansonsten ganz witzig


----------

